

What to Expect When Working with a Woman in Technology (2013) - datashovel
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/what-to-expect-when-working-with-a-woman-in-technology-9f1ac2195519

======
datashovel
Classic blog post. I was reminded of this today, and couldn't resist posting
it here.

